
The story of the Rekursiv object-oriented CPU - cmrdporcupine
http://www.slideshare.net/sebrose/rekursiv
======
tilt_error
I remember ordering the information kit on the Rekursiv somewhere around the
end of the eighties and going through the material.

In hindsight I am glad we didn't proceed ;)

[edit]

As an aside, this was in the time of the Transputer which also originated in
Great Britain, so it was not too far fetched that the Rekursiv could be able
to fly.

The Transputer OTOH did fly -- onboard the JAS 39 Gripen ;)

------
gue5t
Why do people submit slideshare and scribd links? Do they not respect the
people they're trying to share the articles with enough to find a copy that we
can keep and share after the original has bitrotted? Do they think we all
caved and pay to extortionist middlemen to download copies of files whose
informational content is free, but in degraded and degrading (to the reader)
format? Do they upload the articles there themselves because it's simply too
hard to find a couple gigabytes of cumulative bandwidth to share an article
with the community directly?

Maybe HN should have a PDF upload form. The venture capitalists can afford the
bandwidth costs.

The link you want is page 8 of this pdf:
[http://accu.org/var/uploads/journals/CVu213.pdf](http://accu.org/var/uploads/journals/CVu213.pdf)
(md5 5afbca5e575e66f4b9c071c5a6af579b, also saved in the web archive)

While I'm angry, fuck Google.

~~~
cmrdporcupine
While you're in a huff, why don't you go fix the Wikipedia article, which
links to the same slideshare?

